# Time again for the huge Eagle Mtn. 3D shoot.



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I hope to see all of you out there at the 4th Eagle Mtn 3D shoot. If you need more info check out datusarchery.com or contact me.










Thanks,


----------



## hitman archery (Mar 29, 2009)

Looks like a great shot
Ill try to get some shooters from up north and head down for it


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

hitman archery said:


> Looks like a great shot
> Ill try to get some shooters from up north and head down for it


I hope you can bring a crowd and feel free to stay. the camping is half the fun right. :mrgreen:


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

will I need a 90 yard pin this year? That big moose is great to air out arrows.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

littlebuck said:


> will I need a 90 yard pin this year? That big moose is great to air out arrows.


I imagine he will be out there at 70+ again this year.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Hope to see a lot of you this weekend.


----------



## 3D4ME (Sep 24, 2008)

Hope the weather is better than last weekend. :roll:


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

3D4ME said:


> Hope the weather is better than last weekend. :roll:


It is supposed to be a great temperature but I hope the rain stays away. It will be nice to have the shoot when it isn't a 100 degrees out in the desert. It is only supposed to be mid 70's all weekend.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

So I have a dumb question for you, what is Redding style scoring?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Elkoholic8 said:


> So I have a dumb question for you, what is Redding style scoring?


Redding style scoring is a marked yardage course with a scoring system of 11, 10, 8. 11 is achieved when the orange dot on the animal is touched. 10 is an arrow anywhere else in the vitals of the target and a 8 is the rest of the target.


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

Is this just a 'show and shoot" or do I need to be on a Team?
I would like to take my 12 yr old, but he cant hit much beyond 20 yds. Is he going to loose all his arrows?


----------



## 3D4ME (Sep 24, 2008)

Just show and shoot.
What I do with my boy is let him walk up to where he wants if the stake to shoot from is too far for him.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I want to say thanks to all that came out and shot this weekend. For those that didn't come you had worse weather in SL than we had all weekend. With only an hour or 2 of rain during the day the temps were great and the wind was mild. till next year shoot straight and aim small.


----------

